# How to take care of guppies?



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Im thinking about getting a few guppies or endlers for my 20 gallon
How many can I put in there?
What are the best water conditions.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

I have some endlers and guppies in my 10 gallon. I generally keep the temp around 77 degrees. The amount you want is going to vary with people's opinions because of the fact that guppes/endlers so readily reproduce. Are there only going to be guppies or endlers in the 20 gallon? What is all in it? If its a guppies/endlers only tank you could probably do 15 or a couple more. But then when they reproduce hopefully they'll eat there fry up or you'll have a population explosion of fish.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I dont have any fish in there right now
I think im just gonna do guppies..no endlers
they wont get out of hand...I have turtles...in another tank..
haha their the perfect guppy control


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

i need to know what ph.
someone told me to keep it at 8.2 or they will drop like flies
i was thinkin more along the lines of 7.6.or 7.7 cause its also a snail tank
but i dont know


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

7.0 works just fine. If you go to Liveaquaria.com they have helpful information about many species of fish. It may not be 100% correct but it gives you a general idea.


----------



## endler_breeder (Feb 15, 2006)

the ph should not be above 7.5 because livebearers don't like alkaline water, try to avoid using bogwood.


----------



## emguppies (Jan 24, 2006)

If your serious about the Guppies, let me know. I can give you all the info you need. 


































Well, they are just Guppies, but then .... Maybe not!


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about ph. Mine is at 7.2 I believe and my guppies are doing fine. I have 4 of them in with several other fish.

If you want to just get all one gender that will prevent the babies. Pet stores generally have them labeled.


----------

